# Exposing our goats



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

I love our goats and worry about exposing them to possible issues when taking goats to the 4H fair. Am I being too cautious?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They absolutely will be exposed to things. You can clean your stall and put up barriers to keep the other goats from nosing with yours but you can't stop the airborne stuff. Try and get a corner stall where your goats will be the least exposed to others. Usually you have to get there first to get those stalls. I would make sure their immune systems are as good as possible.


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

Something like Johnes disease is more what I worry about. Last year we did pigs, it was a great experience. Our son got first place in showmanship. I just don't know if it would be putting our herd in danger. As much as I want to strut our stuff out there I am pretty concerned.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I stopped going to the shows because of the fear. I try so hard keeping a clean herd and what I have heard in the past at shows, scares me to death now. 
I love my goats and I do feel the same as you, I am scared now. I just don't know if it is worth the risk anymore.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What we do is never let them touch noses or butts with others.
When we get home, everyone gets run through strong bleach water I don't care if it's 3 am.
Shoes are also soaked in strong bleach water.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

There are a lot of breeders who like to show their goats out of their trailers and don't bring them into stalls. But if you do have to use stalls, make sure you have something you can use to clean them out if they haven't been cleaned out. Make sure your goats don't touch the other goats, and make sure kids aren't going from one pen to another touching the goats. 

My kids show their goats in the summer fairs, and haven't had a problem, we haven't seen any sick looking animals lumps, bumps, etc. and a vet inspects every animal and initials the health papers, so I'd find out what the rules are in your area and for the show. I know physical appearance doesn't ward off bad things, but it does help a bit.
I know I've heard some people say they open their goats mouths to show the judge their bite vs. letting the judge do it so germs aren't being spread that way. 
We spray everyone with some bleach water when we get home from the shows, especially their feet and legs, and do the same with our shoes.


----------

